# Not that smart?!! 😤



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Teddy! You succeeded in class, and you prevailed against an awful trainer, and an awful human. What remarkable teamwork.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I was taught a gentle finger tug with a prong. Like the movement you would use on a gun trigger. If one tug isnt enough, then repeat, never allowing pressure to be left on the collar. Tug. Release. Tug. Release. Sounds like a terrible trainer, and not very smart.Broke the first rule - never insult someones dog!!! glad you got something out of it. I really hope you can find a positive methods trainer to take even a few lessons with, suspect you will see a world or difference. Had one individual session with a well respected multi sport collie trainer and learned a ton about communicating clearly with my dog in an hour. To me the sign of a good trainer is adjusting methods to the individual needs of the dog being trained. Sounds like yours just labelled them dumb if they didnt adjust to him. To me that makes him dumb. Hope you can go celebrate your finishing . Good for you to stand up to him.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I walked out of a class once, and never went back. It got more and more stressful, and I looked at my dog, she looked at me, and we both thought "I don't like this!" and we went home and hunted for positive, reward based classes - much, much better for both of us!


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

For Want of Poodle said:


> I was taught a gentle finger tug with a prong. Like the movement you would use on a gun trigger. If one tug isnt enough, then repeat, never allowing pressure to be left on the collar. Tug. Release. Tug. Release. Sounds like a terrible trainer, and not very smart.Broke the first rule - never insult someones dog!!! glad you got something out of it. I really hope you can find a positive methods trainer to take even a few lessons with, suspect you will see a world or difference. Had one individual session with a well respected multi sport collie trainer and learned a ton about communicating clearly with my dog in an hour. To me the sign of a good trainer is adjusting methods to the individual needs of the dog being trained. Sounds like yours just labelled them dumb if they didnt adjust to him. To me that makes him dumb. Hope you can go celebrate your finishing . Good for you to stand up to him.


That’s exactly it. We had to bend to him. I know dogs aren’t people but they r all different and learn differently. I agree with the slight correction. I didn’t want my dog to learn if I don’t do she will hurt me. I’d rather him think I do she rewards me and is happy.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

I definitely want to continue training BUT with a different trainer!


----------



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

Ugh. Some people, I swear you could play a game of basketball on top of their head, it's so hard. Have you tried looking up CPDT-KA trainers in your area? Those guys are certified to train correctly.


----------



## SMSP (Apr 5, 2018)

Teddy’s mom said:


> Trainer said he did ok but he’s seen smarter poodles. Well I think my head did a 360. I was like excuse me?! I said my dog knows multiple commands and he’s only 7 months old. He has been doing most of them since 8 weeks old. He goes to crate when it’s time with me saying one word. I don’t have a dumb dog. I have a young dog who is learning. Huge difference! Trainer rolls eyes and says well atleast he’s cute.


Too bad you couldn't get the trainer where it really hurts and obtain a partial refund for such a rude and disrespectful attitude.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

Crazy thing is he has great reviews on FB! I’m not on FB but definitely wouldn’t leave a good review!


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Ugh. Some people, I swear you could play a game of basketball on top of their head, it's so hard. Have you tried looking up CPDT-KA trainers in your area? Those guys are certified to train correctly.


Closest one is hour away 😞


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Teddy’s mom said:


> Closest one is hour away 😞


Don't rule them out. You'd be amazed how much you can learn in a single one-on-one session. They'll train you so you can go home and train Teddy. The bulk of the work, in my experience, is the homework.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Huge congratulations for finishing under such a miserable and what sounds like an out of date trainer. 

I had a very similar experience with our first trainer. Hated the trainer and her methods but fell in love with dog training. Sadly when you google trainers in my area shes always the first name.

I wanted my dog to get certified for therapy work so I looked for that class and discovered it’s usually combined with AKC CGC. It was a good experience but he didn’t offer more advanced classes so I found dog clubs where people come together to train for various dog sports. I found wonderful caring trainers there. 

If your dog had serious issues I would look for a CPDT-KA trainer. For most dogs a good trainer at a dog club is a great choice. Do you have any clubs that train to compete in obedience, rally, agility, nose work etc? Could be AKC or other affiliates. People who belong to these clubs want good basic training classes for their new puppies. They are happy to have new dog owners join them. 

I hope you can keep taking obedience classes until you earn AKC CGC or equivalence. It’s helpful to be in class during the teenage years so you get good advice for any issues. It’s also a great place to hear about dog resources in your area as people share information.


----------



## Johanna (Jun 21, 2017)

Teddy’s mom said:


> So dog training is done and Teddy passed! Man I could not wait to b done! I learned what I could and we did our best but he was not the trainer for me or my dog. Teddy did better and better each week. I tried to make it a good experience for him. Lots of treats and love and dog park to run after every class. The class was full of people who didn’t particularly care for the trainer. So we all kinda ended up cheering each other on cause he was so critical and had zero patience if u or dog didn’t get the commands right. I dreaded every Saturday. The last class trainer got irritated with me cause I would not firmly snap the prong collar. I said I wouldn’t b doing that. I have no intentions of hurting my dog. I can correct without that. He also didn’t like I but rubber ends on the prong. It’s for pressure not pain. So at the end of class other people came up to say what a good job teddy had done. Trainer said he did ok but he’s seen smarter poodles. Well I think my head did a 360. I was like excuse me?! I said my dog knows multiple commands and he’s only 7 months old. He has been doing most of them since 8 weeks old. He goes to crate when it’s time with me saying one word. I don’t have a dumb dog. I have a young dog who is learning. Huge difference! Trainer rolls eyes and says well atleast he’s cute. I could not wait to get out of there!!


What a dreadful trainer! I certainly hope that if you continue in dog sports that you find a better teacher. If this training was through a dog club, you need to be sure that you advise the club officers about your experiences.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

FloofyPoodle said:


> Ugh. Some people, I swear you could play a game of basketball on top of their head, it's so hard. Have you tried looking up CPDT-KA trainers in your area? Those guys are certified to train correctly.


I agree that someone who is CDPT-KA is likely to be a really good trainer and as said above as well you can get a lot out of a person who you have a once a month appointment with. You can also look for a good trainer through the APDT search tool.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Don't rule them out. You'd be amazed how much you can learn in a single one-on-one session. They'll train you so you can go home and train Teddy. The bulk of the work, in my experience, is the homework.


That’s true! Never thot about like that.


----------



## Teddy’s mom (May 20, 2020)

Skylar said:


> Huge congratulations for finishing under such a miserable and what sounds like an out of date trainer.
> 
> I had a very similar experience with our first trainer. Hated the trainer and her methods but fell in love with dog training. Sadly when you google trainers in my area shes always the first name.
> 
> ...





Skylar said:


> Huge congratulations for finishing under such a miserable and what sounds like an out of date trainer.
> 
> I had a very similar experience with our first trainer. Hated the trainer and her methods but fell in love with dog training. Sadly when you google trainers in my area shes always the first name.
> 
> ...


Great advice! Ty! I do wanna continue with classes. I live in a small town so not sure of any dog clubs but I’m gonna look into it! I would travel once a month for a good trainer.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Teddy’s mom said:


> So dog training is done and Teddy passed! Man I could not wait to b done! I learned what I could and we did our best but he was not the trainer for me or my dog. Teddy did better and better each week. I tried to make it a good experience for him. Lots of treats and love and dog park to run after every class. The class was full of people who didn’t particularly care for the trainer. So we all kinda ended up cheering each other on cause he was so critical and had zero patience if u or dog didn’t get the commands right. I dreaded every Saturday. The last class trainer got irritated with me cause I would not firmly snap the prong collar. I said I wouldn’t b doing that. I have no intentions of hurting my dog. I can correct without that. He also didn’t like I but rubber ends on the prong. It’s for pressure not pain. So at the end of class other people came up to say what a good job teddy had done. Trainer said he did ok but he’s seen smarter poodles. Well I think my head did a 360. I was like excuse me?! I said my dog knows multiple commands and he’s only 7 months old. He has been doing most of them since 8 weeks old. He goes to crate when it’s time with me saying one word. I don’t have a dumb dog. I have a young dog who is learning. Huge difference! Trainer rolls eyes and says well atleast he’s cute. I could not wait to get out of there!!


Good boy Teddy and well done mama! Once class was finished and "trainer" said that. I would've told her a few things. 1. She is a very poor trainer, who has little knowledge on how certain tools are used. While you don't need the rubber end there is no harm in using them and never ever do you snap a pinch collar. The old chain choke collars, yes you did snap but the purpose of the prong is the pressure, and the dog self corrects. Frankly if she would have rolled her eyes at me, I'm not so sure how I would have handled it but certainly I would give her bad reviews and never use her again or whomever she works for. How terribly rude.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Ugh. What a nutty trainer.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

I'm sorry that you guys went through that. I would have said somethings to that trainer and walked out never to return. I hate that anyone can call themselves dog trainers and not know what they're doing or talking about.


----------



## RM<3Jaanu (Jul 3, 2020)

Oh my gosh, sounds like such a terrible trainer. Glad you were able to band together and support one another as classmates. Patience is key, and on the prong collar, just no, there's no need for that, esp for a young puppy. There are a lot of youtube channels that offer fantastic training lessons/videos. I personally love kikopup and Zak George. Ian Dunbar is also great. If you want to find a trainer/class in person or online, finding someone with a CDPT-KA certification is ideal and as others mentioned the ADPT search tool is great. You mentioned that it could be tough to find someone in your area. Consider virtual classes, more instructors are offering them because of the pandemic, and it will definitely open up your options. Again sorry you had to deal with all of this. On a happy note, awesome job Teddy!


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

OMG! What a nightmare class and what a terrible trainer. Poodles need finesse, not prong collars and insults. Glad Teddy is outta there!


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

Teddy’s mom said:


> ...Trainer said he did ok but he’s seen smarter poodles. Well I think my head did a 360. I was like excuse me?! I said my dog knows multiple commands and he’s only 7 months old. He has been doing most of them since 8 weeks old. He goes to crate when it’s time with me saying one word. I don’t have a dumb dog. I have a young dog who is learning. Huge difference! Trainer rolls eyes and says well at least he’s cute. I could not wait to get out of there!!


At least he's cute???
That might be funny on a certain type of sitcom, but how boorish in real life.


----------

